# Factory LED Tail Light Retrofit



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I checked prices at the parts dept. today - List price is $203 per fixture x4. Funny thing is that the regular tail lights are also $203 each. Turn signal and backup bulbs are incandescent.

The deAutoLED.com kit is obviously cheaper, but there are always the purists that may want to stick with the OEM.

I can get the part numbers on Monday if anyone wants them.


----------



## StL2.5 (Dec 21, 2011)

**Disclaimer: I don't own an Atlas and I don't know what bulbs they take but they are probably similar to other current VWs sold now** 

If you didn't want to spend the money for new housings and want to stay OEMish you could find out what type of bulbs the Atlas uses and go with Philips bulbs as replacements. 

For example, my Golf uses 7440 bulbs for running lights, brake lights, turn signals and 921 bulbs for the reverse lights so I used these:



















Example of some of the other bulbs Philips makes:










They also don't throw error codes with the exception of the license plate lights which needed a resistor wired in to work properly...

The Pep Boys by my house always has the full line up of Philips LEDs in stock so for all tail light bulbs, interior bulbs including vanity mirror lights, glove box and trunk bulbs and license plate lights, I was out the door for $100/$110 for everything. I like the color they produce and that they are produced by an OEM bulb manufacturer for added peace of mind. This might be another route to try, especially if you don't like waiting for shipping :laugh: or like the stock Atlas lights design like I do.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vwbugstuff said:


> I checked prices at the parts dept. today - List price is $203 per fixture x4. Funny thing is that the regular tail lights are also $203 each. Turn signal and backup bulbs are incandescent.
> 
> The deAutoLED.com kit is obviously cheaper, but there are always the purists that may want to stick with the OEM.
> 
> I can get the part numbers on Monday if anyone wants them.


Thank you for the shoutout.

Our LEDs are tested to work error free and be bright, philips is no more OEM than the next Chinese LED on the market - they are also not as bright as ours:

REVERSE:
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-error-free-reverse-leds-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Brake/Tail kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-brake-tail-led-kit-bright-error-free-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Turns:
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas


This will LED out your entire car.



ALL LEDs for the ATLAS:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


Customer who tested/reviewed our Reverse LEDs vs Philips - same ones as you posted above:


derekjl said:


> So awhile back I purchased Philips reverse bulbs from Amazon for my GTI. I was looking for something that was an LED, pure white, and had a bit more light output (I park in a very lowly-lit area). I got them, installed them, and quite frankly was not all that impressed. Yes the light was white, they lit up instantly and looked pretty cool. The light output was the same, if not slightly less than the stock incandescent bulbs. I left them in for a few months and then decided to look for something else. I didn't want to go the eBay route, so I turned to deAutoKey. I know they've been around for a bit and cater to the VW/Audi community. I was one of the first to get their front turn signal LEDs and still rave about them and get compliments. I'm really glad I went with their reverse bulbs. I would estimate at LEAST 25% more light output than the Philips versions, great quality, got them in 2 days. These are way more than adequate if you want a pure white LED with more light output for your car. Here is a comparison:
> 
> Philips Reverse LEDs:
> 
> ...




Thank you


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

Let us know the part numbers for the led tails if you don't mind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

3cn-945-307-a
3cn-945-308-a
3cn-945-207-b
3cn-945-208-b


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Which # for which parts? Am I missing something here? Are these complete assemblies or just bulbs?

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JeremiahSOW said:


> Let us know the part numbers for the led tails if you don't mind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





der_apoteker said:


> Which # for which parts? Am I missing something here? Are these complete assemblies or just bulbs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


We are not sure of the question but for the LEDs - we have them all tested and ready to go (error free / no hyper-flashing / bright):

REVERSE:
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-error-free-reverse-leds-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Brake/Tail:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-brake-tail-led-kit-bright-error-free-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Turns:
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Interior LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas

License Plates:
http://deautokey.com/product/licens...mkvii-2015-volkswagen-golf-gti-sportwagen-gsw

ALL LEDs for your ATLAS:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

der_apoteker said:


> Which # for which parts? Am I missing something here? Are these complete assemblies or just bulbs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


Sorry, I should have clarified - the numbers I listed are the LED tail light assemblies. They do not include the incandescent bulbs for the turn signals or reverse lights. The LED bulb replacements for those could be purchased from deAutoLED.com.


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

vwbugstuff said:


> 3cn-945-307-a
> 3cn-945-308-a
> 3cn-945-207-b
> 3cn-945-208-b


Thank you for the info!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

So the oem led units are from the sel premium then and full led (except backup/turn)???

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwalker (Dec 3, 2012)

vwbugstuff said:


> 3cn-945-307-a
> 3cn-945-308-a
> 3cn-945-207-b
> 3cn-945-208-b


ECS Tuning has them for $161.45 each...


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

Another site had them for 130 each


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## teknic90 (Jun 26, 2017)

vwbugstuff said:


> 3cn-945-307-a
> 3cn-945-308-a
> 3cn-945-207-b
> 3cn-945-208-b


Thanks for the info. So these are plug and play?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Yes, these are the SEL Premium tail lights.

And I would imagine, for the sake of simplicity on the assembly line, that they could be plug-and-play, but I'm not sure.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Has anyone tracked down the rear tail light assembly for the Terramont? Full LED assembly on that model including brake, turns and reverse lights


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

jkopelc said:


> Has anyone tracked down the rear tail light assembly for the Terramont? Full LED assembly on that model including brake, turns and reverse lights



Has anyone found the rear tail light assembly for the Terramont?


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

Has anyone upgraded the tail lights on a non SEL Premium Atlas to the OEM LEDs? Are they a direct fit/Plug & Play?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Iceberg Slim said:


> Has anyone upgraded the tail lights on a non SEL Premium Atlas to the OEM LEDs? Are they a direct fit/Plug & Play?


Its bean a little while, has anyone done an OEM LED tail light swap? Just want to know if anything, including VagCom, is required to get it done.


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm curious as well. maybe call the local dealer and ask them?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Veedubin02 said:


> Its bean a little while, has anyone done an OEM LED tail light swap? Just want to know if anything, including VagCom, is required to get it done.





Wbflyer said:


> I'm curious as well. maybe call the local dealer and ask them?



I've read on a thread, in here IIRC, that someone did do the OEM LED housing swap to their rear lights. I don't remember hearing that he had to code for the new housing.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

knedrgr said:


> I've read on a thread, in here IIRC, that someone did do the OEM LED housing swap to their rear lights. I don't remember hearing that he had to code for the new housing.


I'll have to check other forums, no luck with search on here. Some complaining about not having LED tails on trims and bunch of deAutoKey LED posts. I may just have ot be the first person to try it. Now to go find some money lol.


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

Iceberg Slim said:


> Has anyone upgraded the tail lights on a non SEL Premium Atlas to the OEM LEDs? Are they a direct fit/Plug & Play?


I swapped them, the actual plugs are different. With some slight modifications the plug fit. The lights work, with no rewriting but not exactly the same as a premium. For example on the premium all 3 rows of leds light. On mine only the middle row does. Have not been able to work out what needs to be swapped


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

sldrsvw said:


> I swapped them, the actual plugs are different. With some slight modifications the plug fit. The lights work, with no rewriting but not exactly the same as a premium. For example on the premium all 3 rows of leds light. On mine only the middle row does. Have not been able to work out what needs to be swapped


Interesting and good to know, have you tried any vagcom work to get the rest of the LEDs to light?


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

Veedubin02 said:


> Interesting and good to know, have you tried any vagcom work to get the rest of the LEDs to light?


Not yet, I spent a little time swapping the wires from the plug around as there is a slightly different layout. It did not work and it’s been 110+ here. I figured I’ll give it mire time when it cools off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel_sipper (Feb 22, 2018)

Can you post up some photos of how they look different? I am wanting to do this swap and have had good luck with troubleshooting electrical wiring on other VW's but the Atlas is new to me.


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

sldrsvw said:


> I swapped them, the actual plugs are different. With some slight modifications the plug fit. The lights work, with no rewriting but not exactly the same as a premium. For example on the premium all 3 rows of leds light. On mine only the middle row does. Have not been able to work out what needs to be swapped


I'm not looking to swap, but I do have an SEL-P, and have a potential reason for your issue / non-issue.

The taillights illuminate certain rows/columns of the LEDs, then when you hit the brake, the illuminated rows/columns actually change "shape". This is only noticeable with the headlights/taillights on. I'll try to get some pics as example.

I'm fairly certain though, that only the middle row is illuminated when the taillights are on.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

ebTDI said:


> I'm not looking to swap, but I do have an SEL-P, and have a potential reason for your issue / non-issue.
> 
> The taillights illuminate certain rows/columns of the LEDs, then when you hit the brake, the illuminated rows/columns actually change "shape". This is only noticeable with the headlights/taillights on. I'll try to get some pics as example.
> 
> I'm fairly certain though, that only the middle row is illuminated when the taillights are on.



I can confirm this. Was following a SEL the other day, and had noticed his LED taillights only had the middle row illuminated. We were on the highway and didn't get to see how they'd lit up when brakes were applied.


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

knedrgr said:


> I can confirm this. Was following a SEL the other day, and had noticed his LED taillights only had the middle row illuminated. We were on the highway and didn't get to see how they'd lit up when brakes were applied.


If I recall, the "row" turns off, and the outer "columns" light up. I'll get pics tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

diesel_sipper said:


> Can you post up some photos of how they look different? I am wanting to do this swap and have had good luck with troubleshooting electrical wiring on other VW's but the Atlas is new to me.


Wondering this as well, looking at product pictures of LED and non LED the plugs dont look different.


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

The plugs are basically the same, but the notches in the lights and on the plug are different. The non premium lights use a brown plug and the premium are green. You can see the notch in the photo above. 

As for my lights I can’t get the video to upload. Basically the single outside light and the single horizontal line light up when the brakes are applied. 










Not the best photo but I think that will help make sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Can someone with LEDs from the factory take a picture of the plugs going into their tail lamps? front and back of the plugs? I want to compare the wiring and plug shapes. If you notice any numbers on the connectors please pass that along as well please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pun_0013 (Mar 4, 2020)

sldrsvw said:


> The plugs are basically the same, but the notches in the lights and on the plug are different. The non premium lights use a brown plug and the premium are green. You can see the notch in the photo above.
> 
> As for my lights I can’t get the video to upload. Basically the single outside light and the single horizontal line light up when the brakes are applied.
> 
> ...





Veedubin02 said:


> Can someone with LEDs from the factory take a picture of the plugs going into their tail lamps? front and back of the plugs? I want to compare the wiring and plug shapes. If you notice any numbers on the connectors please pass that along as well please. Thanks in advance.





sldrsvw said:


> The plugs are basically the same, but the notches in the lights and on the plug are different. The non premium lights use a brown plug and the premium are green. You can see the notch in the photo above.
> 
> As for my lights I can’t get the video to upload. Basically the single outside light and the single horizontal line light up when the brakes are applied.
> 
> ...


 Now that you had them for sometime. Are the light still working well?


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

Pun_0013 said:


> Now that you had them for sometime. Are the light still working well?


Yes, they are still working as they always have. I have not spent any time to try and get them to work as they would from the factory because they work well and are still bright day and night with just the 3 leds lit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

sldrsvw said:


> Yes, they are still working as they always have. I have not spent any time to try and get them to work as they would from the factory because they work well and are still bright day and night with just the 3 leds lit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With obdeleven you should be able to program the lights to operate as a stock led unit.....or customize which rows illuminate


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

I know this is old but we’re you able to get them to fully work? Did you keep them on your atlas? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

sldrsvw said:


> The plugs are basically the same, but the notches in the lights and on the plug are different. The non premium lights use a brown plug and the premium are green. You can see the notch in the photo above.
> 
> As for my lights I can’t get the video to upload. Basically the single outside light and the single horizontal line light up when the brakes are applied.
> 
> ...


Do you have the parts number for the green plug?


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

arkitect06 said:


> Do you have the parts number for the green plug?


I sold the car, but found 1. Not sure what side it’s for 

1K8 972 928 C

Hope that helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

sldrsvw said:


> I sold the car, but found 1. Not sure what side it’s for
> 
> 1K8 972 928 C
> 
> ...


Perfect and thank you!!! I may give it a shot with the retrofit.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Does anyone have a photo of the backside of the green connector plug (OEM LED taillights) in order to see the pin connections. Thanks in advance! My non-LED connection photo below:


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Finally did the LED Taillight swap.

Parts:

OEM LED Taillights (Bought new off eBay)
Repair Wires
VW Small Terminals
Green Taillight Connector (Part #1K8972928C) Thanks @sldrsvw!!
Posi-Taps 20-22 awg




























The OEM taillights have a different connector configuration (non-led = brown; led = green) so I decided to tap off the existing wires to form a new connection for the LED taillights.

1. Spliced wired and added terminal to one end of wire and used a posi-tap at other end. Plugged each wire into same slot as factory plug.
2. Removed taillight and disconnected harness.
3. Connected corresponding wire to factory wiring.









4. Test run. It worked!

















5. Installed my existing deAutoLED turn signals and reverse light.
6. Repeated for each taillight.
Lights do not do the taillight “dance” as the SEL-P when the brakes are applied but my existing OBDeleven coding for rear DRLs and the 5 brake light mod still work fine though. Everything works fine (turn signals, reverse light, braking!!) Definitely brighter and cleaner look.


----------

